# Pretty bad move....



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So....
Its april 1st and i walk into work thinking all was good till i am handed a letter. 
This letter states that because of the rising US dollar and day shifts staffing issues they will be terimiating night shift. I think.. Haha? 

But no.. this was no joke as i was quickly discovering.

My own boss (my mum) and the other nightshift supervisor didnt even know about the termination till 30 mins or so before us. 

We have 5 months to figure out how to change our routines in order to fit in on days... Just to be sweet they say they will pay us out premium for the month of dec. To "ease" our finacial transistion.

We all have some massive issues with this.

1. They tell us this on a tues.. before work...and on april fools. We all had no idea on what was happening and our own bosses dont know shit so they couldnt answer our questions.

2. Most of us on nightshift arnt there for the extra buck an hour. They are there because they have no other choice, kids and other issues come into play. For a lot of guys this change will cost us about 150 bucks more.. Finding babysitters and such.

3. We loose our friday. We used to get friday off because we would work the extra hours so we'd get the day. Some of us have taken extra jobs (me) or have other things they do that day. 

4. We are loosing about 240 dollars per week going to days.

5. Some of us cant stand the people on the days, or the numbers of people.

6. For some f'd up reason my mum totally lost a department...She got that dept dumped on her when the only guy who knew how to run it died and she had to rush and figure it all out. She gets it running smoothly for years and then they take it away. 

Its pretty crap cause bob and I wanted to get out of this a-hole apartment and maybe start a family after we paid off our debt with the extra cash we made nightshift. Now... those plans are put on hold and i dunno when we will be out of here.

They basically had a shortage of people on days, two people passed away on in my dept and they dont wanna hire anyone knew to train. They think they can just take all of us and expect us to take over on days...

Problem for my work is most of the night guys wont be able to stay.. they'll loose those people who keep crap going on nights and be totally SOL when they loose too many to even keep the lines going.

Not too smart....pretty PO'd  
Sorry for the rant...


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, that s a tough break. I would almost say take the money and look for new job, the market is strong right now so your chances are best now before the summer ( slow season ) hits.

best of luck I have been there in the past, I still have sleepless nights wondering about all the "what if's"

Keep us posted.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I am sooo sorry. Big, big hugs!  Why does it seem that bad things always happen to good people?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Not a bad thing per say it's a business thing, taking it as a personal attack will not help the situation. Best to stay positive and act accordingly and keep your decisions "business" and not personal.

Jess, your a great person you'll have a new and better job in no time, but best to act on this quickly. 

I left a job after being with the company a decade, it was the best move I ever made found better jobs with better pay, it was still scary and uncertain but I would not change a thing looking back.

You'll be fine


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sometimes things like this are a blessing in disguise. They give you that motivation to take the next step - more pay, more responsibility. Look at it this way and you will find yourself in a better position than before.

What kind of job did you do, by the way?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

just a manual factory job, but to be specific i am the lead hand for a nightshift. the dept i work in and try to keep running deals with making circut boards from scratch to semi stuffed

... But i am one of the lucky ones. I can still go to days.. All the other guys with families might not be able to and i get upset about it..

I left this job a few times to find... new and better things.. and it never really worked out. So i am extreamly afraid... I never had the money to finish collage and i made a mistake with the choice.. I ended up hating it.. lol. 

i know everything will work out for everyone i guess... at least it wasnt as bad as what happened at GM...


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Sadly, a lot of people get caught up in worrying about other people they work with. I can't be more blunt on this THEY DON'T PAY YOUR BILLS. In todays world you really have to stay on edge to get what you deserve. I was so scared when I left my last job I thought the end of the world was coming after 10 years there no one lousy person said anything I was there one day and gone the next, I don't hold it against them they need to move on and get by, just as I do. My point is you really have to focus on yourself in these times, screw the other guy rent don't get paid by feelings or good intentions, it get paid by a pay cheque plain and simple. Jess I have known you for some time and I think your one of the kindest people I have ever known but sometimes kindness is weakness and you have to push it aside for a bit to make sure you don't fall behind the herd.

Listen, I know you'll be just fine. I am sorry if I sound harsh but I have to be real on this topic as it has happened to me in the past and might just happen again in the future, we never know. Never let anything good slip away you grab on to it and hold on and it will carry you to where you need to go.

BTW: steal me a few guitars on our way out....LOL ( I joke I kid )


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Chris S said:


> Sometimes things like this are a blessing in disguise. They give you that motivation to take the next step - more pay, more responsibility. Look at it this way and you will find yourself in a better position than before.


I think this is great advice! Try to look at this as a potential catalyst for something better then what you are doing now.

I've know a couple people in your position as well, and they said 'screw the factory' and took a job a starbucks (which might seem lame).. now they make 45k a year making cappuccinos! Doesn't sound so bad to me.

I guess what I am saying is, there is a lot of other stuff out there that might be better than your current situation. Keep the chin up, it'll all work out.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

We'll if anyone hears of a good job lemmie know! ^^

Thanks you guys for the help up. I think the worst part of it all was it was all just so sneaky. But thats the way it can be i guess. LOL

We are working things out.. Bob might move on, so we wont be working together anymore. But.. who knows what will come of it.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Legion is right.

Sometimes we get stuck in a rut, Karma comes along and says, "Hey, you need to be doing something other than _this_ with your life!" It might be tomorrow, it might be next month or next year but whenever it is, it's usually in a better direction.

Mucho crapola has happened to me over the past 5 years and although it was tough going through, I'm in a much better, happier place now.

You are an awesome person, you go girrrrl!

Hugs,

Tabatha


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

oh my goodness. I'm just thinking about all the people that are on nights. 
Geez.
So let me get this straight, you have until the end of Dec. before the night shift gets terminated?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> Legion is right.
> 
> Sometimes we get stuck in a rut, Karma comes along and says, "Hey, you need to be doing something other than _this_ with your life!" It might be tomorrow, it might be next month or next year but whenever it is, it's usually in a better direction.
> 
> ...


I usually tend to be when people take the time to read my posts..LOL

We all have faith in Jess !!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

hehehe..  

yea gucci, till the end of sept. I am one of the lucky people who doesnt have anything really to depend on me... (other than fish and cats...LOL)

We wanted to start a family but it will have to wait a while with that pay cut. Ouch.

hopefully somthing good will come.....Now i can make it to fish club meetings! *joy*


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> hehehe..
> 
> yea gucci, till the end of sept. I am one of the lucky people who doesnt have anything really to depend on me... (other than fish and cats...LOL)
> 
> ...


You mean it, GREAT !!!!

See something good always comes from something bad..


----------

